# Good safe site for email?



## Amethyst1 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have been using YAHOO since the 90's for my email but am now weary of it--too many ads, even after I posted my ad preferences in my account,too many flashy images and areas that I can hardly even read. Yahoo is just annoying to me now.
  Do you know of a simple unflashy domain site that is safe and with minimum or no ads?      Excluding Google, Hotmail.

Thank you.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 21, 2013)

_I have been using Gmail for years and find it very good, no ads and very versatile, a must is to log off each night.  Wouldn't touch Yahoo with a 40 ' pole, if you prefer other than Gmail you can try Thunderbird a lot of people use it._


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 21, 2013)

I use Yahoo for website and forum contacts and don't get any ads on it at all.  Do you use the Adblock add on??

The only trouble I had on Yahoo was when someone was sending spam from my address but it was only going to members of one particular old forum so it appears that was hacked rather than Yahoo itself.

I've got a Gmail one but can't even remember the password now, haven't used it for years.  Personal stuff I just use Windows mail at present because Outlook went ta tas in a blackout and I haven't figured out how to fix it yet.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 21, 2013)

I hear there's something called USPS that's very good but slow...


----------



## MercyL (Sep 21, 2013)

Amethyst1 said:


> I have been using YAHOO since the 90's for my email but am now weary of it--too many ads, even after I posted my ad preferences in my account,too many flashy images and areas that I can hardly even read. Yahoo is just annoying to me now.
> Do you know of a simple unflashy domain site that is safe and with minimum or no ads?      Excluding Google, Hotmail.
> 
> Thank you.



I finally resorted to paying for email accounts through Opera's Fast Mail  service. I, too, got tired of the ads and all of the spam. I now use my Yahoo email as a temporary "proving ground" for new sites that I run across. I give my Yahoo email to sites that might generate a lot of spam. If I find they do not, I then switch those subscriptions to my paid email service.

Opera's free email accounts seem pretty clean. Since the Opera browser is not as popular as Google Chrome, Firefox, or Internet Explorer, they probably do not draw the get rich quick spam that plagues other browsers.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, MercyL.  Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 21, 2013)

I second Gmail and have had no problems for over 10 years


----------



## Fern (Sep 21, 2013)

Murphy said:


> I second Gmail and have had no problems for over 10 years


Me too,


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2013)

G-mail all the way !!!!


----------



## Rainee (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep I agree with the others gmail is excellent , never have any problems with it.. and also use my outlook .. yahoo is really a pain , sometimes the 
messenger is hard to get into .. it hangs a lot..


----------



## Jambi (Sep 22, 2013)

When it comes to email, you get what you pay for; If you don't pay for it, you don't own it. With a free email account, they own your email.


----------



## Amethyst1 (Sep 23, 2013)

With G Mail (Google) I am concerned with privacy and I am skeptical of that company.
Some critics believe that they have sneaky plans to use your "cookies" and so on
in ways that you would not approve of.


----------



## terra (Sep 23, 2013)

I simply use "Mozilla Thunderbird" as my email client with that great freebie," "Spamhilator" as the interceptor between me and the server.

http://email.about.com/cs/winspamreviews/gr/spamihilator.htm

No more crap, spam or nasties !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2013)

Amethyst1 said:


> With G Mail (Google) I am concerned with privacy and I am skeptical of that company.
> Some critics believe that they have sneaky plans to use your "cookies" and so on
> in ways that you would not approve of.



I wouldn't have a gmail account, and I don't even like to correspond with those who use gmail.  I have nothing to hide, but the content of my emails, including any attachments, is none of their business.  Although I don't have a gmail account, they can still read those emails.  I have email through my ISP, NetZero. http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/09...il-privacy-lawsuit-says-it-has-right-to-scan/


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been an AOL mail subscriber for more years than I can remember and I've never had a problem with them. No flashing ads, automatic spam filters that actually work, easy to use. 

Laugh if you like, because I know AOL has a less-than-stellar reputation, but it works for me. I also have mail through each of my websites and blogs, but the interfaces for using them are just too confusing (to be fair I haven't really bothered learning how to use them properly) so I just forward everything from 15 email accounts to my AOL account - easy peasy.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2013)

I like AOL too. 
Of course the spammers will go where the most traffic is, and Yahoo and Gmail are so popular.. 
I closed my Yahoo account because of total overrun, but keep Gmail going... 
Same thing was happening with AOL during the 90's, all the spamming, and people left.  AOL is getting a turnaround though.

And *terra,* I agree about Thunderbird.  It's a no-nonsense email program.  I've used it off and on for years .. no problems there.


----------



## dollie (Jul 16, 2017)

i use juno.com and never had any problems


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 16, 2017)

I use GMail and I gave up on Hotmail.

Never tried any of the others.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 16, 2017)

Fern said:


> Me too,


My family uses g mail with no problems.  I use aol only because I have had it for years and have not changed it.  When I do I will go to gmail.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2017)

Mail.com is a good email imo.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2017)

I have used AOL Email since 1998..


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 24, 2017)

The question was. Good Safe site for email.

The answer?  None of the above.  Anything you put out on the internet is fair game.

For instance.  You post in a forum.  Then you google the same topic.  And what comes up?  Your post.

When setting up an email account use a common word for the .........@gmail.

The reason.  If someone tries to google your name account they will get myriads of sites.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 26, 2017)

I use Gmail and use the 2 step verification process. It can be a pain to set up initially  but it works well. I am aware that my emails are scanned by bots (not humans) for advertising purposes but that doesn't bother me too much. The flexibility of  adding filters on Gmail is worth having for me.   My ISP knows a lot more about my online behavior over any email service that I use anyway. 

There are a couple of things I do recommend to everyone regardless of what service they use. The first thing is to change your password on a regular basis.   The second is to have 2 email accounts. One account use only for friends and family. The second account use for business that require an email account and sites like this which require an email account to register on.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 28, 2017)

Since the first of the year Gmail has been giving me fits telling me that the password I entered is wrong.  Once in a while they accept it, but usually it is no.  I too am looking to make a change.  On one of the rare occasions that I got in, I brought up my address book and printed a copy so that I can now use it on a different email site.  I used Gmail for nearly 10 years and they were fine, but no more.  I originally went to gmail because the various Microsoft iterations grew tedious.


----------



## Dobra (Oct 9, 2017)

_eM Client _which is superb and free ffor one computer. Pay if you want to use on more than one machine.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 9, 2017)

G Mail here for years trouble free.  I do use Adblock Plus.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 9, 2017)

I own a domain name through godaddy.  This costs me under twenty dollars per year including the surcharge to hide my name and location.  My cost includes free email.  It has worked perfectly for the six or seven years that I've had it.  I have neither ads nor spam problems nor account hijacking.


----------



## Topcat (Oct 9, 2017)

I have about a half dozen email addresses now. I use Gmail for business Hotmail  for rooms like this & a Yahoo account that I opened close to 20 years ago. That's the one I use for friends and family and now is kind of a catch all.


----------



## Lara (Oct 10, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have used AOL Email since 1998..


I remember having AOL back then too. Do they still have an "Unsend" button? I miss that. I wonder why they don't all do that?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 11, 2017)

Lara said:


> I remember having AOL back then too. Do they still have an "Unsend" button? I miss that. I wonder why they don't all do that?



Gmail has the "unsend" button. You do have to activate it though : https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-unsend-a-sent-email-from-your-gmail-account/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 12, 2017)

I have several emails, too. My main one is through iCloud since I have an iPad and iPhone; but I use yahoo for stuff that is not important, like my Bookbub and Book Gorilla emails, because those come each day. 
I think I have a gmail count; but I never use it, and I also have an outlook account that I very seldom use.  I actually don’t send very many emails anymore, and mostly just email from places where I get updates. Amazon sends me their  list of free giveaways every day, and I am on a church prayer chain, and stuff like that. 
For personal stuff, I just use messaging.


----------



## Senex (Jan 30, 2018)

Amethyst1 said:


> With G Mail (Google) I am concerned with privacy and I am skeptical of that company.
> Some critics believe that they have sneaky plans to use your "cookies" and so on
> in ways that you would not approve of.



You are wise to avoid Gmail, as the privacy is awful as awful gets. Its okay for a junkmail account though, although AOL would be slightly better. For regular email, I'd recommend either gmx.com or mail2world.com.
For high security (like for business, online shopping, etc.), its tutanota.com or mailfence.com.


----------

